# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه تبریز

## parsa_1383

سلام کسی هست که دانشگاه تبریز درس بخونه یا خونده باشه نظرتون درباره رتبش و استاداش و مخصوصا دانشکده اقتصادش چیه؟

----------

